# Fishing out of Rudee Inlet



## SCOUT162 (Apr 28, 2003)

I am planning a two day trip to fish for stripers out of Rudee Inlet after Christmas. I need all the help I can get on places to launch a boat, motels, etc. I would like to team up with anyone else that will be making the trip that has fished this area before. Thanks in advance for the information.


----------



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

You can launch your boat at Owl's Creek which is next to the Va Aquarium. The best place to stay is probably at the Day Inn at Atlantic and 10th Streets. They have in the past had a fisherman's rate of 29.95 per night. That includes a cont. breakfast in the morning.


----------



## SCOUT162 (Apr 28, 2003)

Do you have any info on Rudee Inlet and may where the stripers are? Which wind is the best for going out if Rudee Inelt? Thanks,


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

SCOUT162 said:


> Do you have any info on Rudee Inlet and may where the stripers are? Which wind is the best for going out if Rudee Inelt? Thanks,


Maybe a bit early for the big daddy's out of Rudee, but you can try to head out of Rudee, look for a SW or West wind. Head South out of the inlet about 1 to 2 miles off of Sandbridge beach. Look for Gannets. Troll a Mojo w/ a stretch 25 or a Parachute Lure w/ a 4" white shad as the trailing bait of an Umbrella rig. Keep your speed at 1 to 2 knots, no more when trolling. PM me, I'd be happy to tag along, I'm a certified "Boat Ho"...

Skunk


----------

